# Bee Pollen and pigeons?!



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello all,

Here is my latest idea.. Bee pollen and pigeons?!

Is this ok? Has anyone tried it? 
I just got a bag of it today and I wonder if it would be ok for my birds as well, I have been doing some research and it seems that it's very healthy for humans.. 

These are some sites that sells it for pet parrots.. http://www.jolleyfeathers.com/drharveysbeepollen.html http://www.ladygouldianfinch.com/product_beepollen.mgi http://shop.store.yahoo.com/healthforyourpet/popobeeposuf.html 

Would this be alright for pigeons as well? .. Anyone have any idea?!

So far I tried some and it tastes really good, has a sweet taste and kind of a buttery texture and flavour, it must be kept cool as if it is heated the nutritional value is distroyed.


Thanks!

Mary


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Mary,

I haven't figured that one out myself.

There is alot of people stuff you can give pijjies, but I asked a nutritionist/bio-chemist about a cough medicine with bee pollen in it, as everything else (the echinacea, vita c) looked okay, but he was concerened about the bee pollen in it, and said I wouldn't try it. So, I haven't. 
Treesa

Treesa


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello Treesa









You mean it was about yourself or your birds?
If someone has allergy then it wouldn't be a good idea to take a big dose, it has to be taken in little amounts at first..

Since it's sold on the website for animals and birds do you think then it would be ok? Or did you know that parrots eat it but the worry is about giving it specifically to pigeons?

Thanks for the reply









Mary

[This message has been edited by maryco (edited February 26, 2004).]


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

I wouldn't give pollen to the birds on the off chance that one of thenm could have an allergic reaction. Other than that I don't see any problem with giving bee pollen to pigeons.

That's from the standpoint of a cell and molecular biologist.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Mary,

I was asking about giving it to my pigeons. There are some things pigeons just don't digest well. 

So, until it is proved to be okay for pigeons, I will wait.

Treesa


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

look at this web site
http://www.racingbirds.com/remedies.html


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello Lovebirds,

WOW! That is a great site.. Thanks so much for the info, I'm sure it will be helpful to other memebers as well..

I'm glad someone tried the pollen on their birds.. I will grind some and introduce it to my birds' feed since I feel it's safe to do so now that I read the article!

Thanks again!

Mary


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello again,

I was just searching on google and I found this,
http://www.jedds.com/MySolution/PerformanceOther.asp 

You can click "edit" on your browser then "Find(On this page" and put in the word "Bee Pollen" 

That should find it somewhere at the bottom listed as an ingredient in one of the products, it's good to know that Jedds also has it in some of it's products for pigeons.. I think that should tell us that at least it's safe.

Mary


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Great information!Something new to try!

Thanks for the information Lovebirds and Mary!

Treesa


----------

